# Can you really get stoned / high from Cannabis Butter...?



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 12, 2013)

We never smoked before and are playing around with our own grow. ... my wife has sever upper shoulder pains from a old car accident and we have been hearing about this butter. ... The pain pills don't seem to even touch her pain. Not sure what to do --- what do you guys think--- should it be smoked or eaten? Which do you think would be more effective or stronger? If you turn your buds and leaf trimmings into butter, will that weaken the strength? Thanks guy very much. Hey wow, I never thought of this, but if my wife is planning to get high I might get lucky more often (lol)  P.S. by the way, our first test plant looks like shit weed. It's the sorriest plant we have ever seen. Nothing like what you guys post pics here of...I wasn't going to do it but maybe we might get a prize for the strangest weed plant ever..... so here is a pic...I know I'm far away from helping my wife's pain but we will grown and try again -- wish us luck please. Ever see bud bigger then these - that's what I thought !


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

quick answer, oh god yes, the most stoned i've ever been was after eating abaout 2 2/3s of some home made bud brownies..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

longer answer.. thc is fat soluble, which is one of the reasons why thc stays in the body for so long as it connects with the fat cells in the human body..
this is how making canna butter basically works and why we get high / stoned from eating them.. since thc is fat soluble, and butter or coconut oil is fairly high in fat content, the thc binds to the butter / oil, and once eaten, we in turn get high / stoned..
you tend to get rather high from eating brownies as opposed to smoking the bud as you tend to eat more cannabis at one time than most people tend to smoke in one sitting.. not everyone mind you, but for a lighter smoker, it holds true..


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool man that's, what we were wondering.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

for some good canna recipes, i recommend some of sunni's recipes in the cooking with cannabis sub forum here on riu.
that girl can cook, and throw in some cannabis, and how can you not love her???


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok --- Who Are You --- You like really know your stuff. We have searched the net. and never got anything like your quote that we can actually understand - - Thank you


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you get high from cannabutter? Lol!! Of course silly! SUPER high!  

It's hard to say how cannabis will affect your wife without having smoked it first. For me personally, it has much more of a mental pain relief quality than say Advil... ever gotten laughing gas at the dentist? Same kinda thing, doesn't really take all the pain away, just makes it more tolerable. I mean it certainly has some pain relief qualities and I know I feel 100 times better if I smoke when I have an upset stomach, but just be aware of the limitations of the drug. It certainly isn't magical or anything. But good luck with your grow! Do lots of research and if you can officially harvest your first plant, you're on the right track. Doesn't matter how shitty it is. you grew it, so that's something. Cannabutter is VERY potent when made correctly and actually has a much more significant effect on me than smoking it, but it generally takes me about an hr for it to kick in.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

Applepie/vanilla icecream said:


> Ok --- Who Are You --- You like really know your stuff. We have searched the net. and never got anything like your quote that we can actually understand - - Thank you


 who am i?? racerboy, all around pot head, and good guy, lol, i try and help when and where i can, and enjoy breaking things down into laymen's terms so everyone can understand as that's how i learn best myself. 

glad to have helped..


----------



## MadmanStitch (Sep 12, 2013)

I make edibles for my chronic pain I have to say it works great indica strains are usually the best for pain IMO


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

here's a link for the cooking with cannabis sub forum guys in case you didn't find it.. lots of good info and recipes in there that should get you pointed in the right direction.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 12, 2013)

I just saw what Racerboy71 was talking about the forum on cooking here on this site. I didn't even notice it before. They got all sorts of cool looking treats. Thank you for your boost of confidence on our first grow. We will trim her down but I don't have the heart to pull her out and kill her, my wife won't let me anyway --- she's part of the family now - we'll keep her growing ... Peace...and thanks


----------



## HapaHaole (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> who am i?? racerboy, all around pot head, and good guy, lol, i try and help when and where i can, and enjoy breaking things down into laymen's terms so everyone can understand as that's how i learn best myself.
> 
> glad to have helped..


Damn skippy! Much appreciated too brah.

And I'm ur friendly-neighborhood-stalker racerboy 

~Headed into the PROBLEMS area, unfortunately.


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 13, 2013)

My wife can't smoke any more due to a lung condition (that's all fine now!) so we have been making flapjacks for a while now. We use all the leftovers from our vapourizer, a mixture of hash and grass, along with about a 1/16th of hash as well (we just about to start our first grow so have not had access to good grass before). 

Now this is REALLY important, to get all the THC out of the hash/grass. Chop, grate it all as finely as possible, then put it in about 125gr of butter into a bowl over boiling water. Leave this for at least an hour - it will make your kitchen smell wonderful! You can then strain off all the solids as the THC is completely dissolved in the butter or leave them in as we do. You can now use this butter to make anything you want, we tend to make flapjacks as they are so easy. But you could just as easily spread it on toast. DO NOT JUST THROW HASH OR GRASS INTO THE COOKIE MIX.

Be warned though, it's REALLY hard to tell how stoned you will get. We reckon about an inch square piece will get us really shitfaced for about 4-6 hours. I've never been as stoned as I have been when eating it either, really trippy sometimes. It takes about an hour to have an effect so do not be tempted to have more in the meantime. Take a piece and wait and see, as every batch will be different. Don't have any if you need to be somewhere important!

Because we use the leftovers from the vapourizer and just a small piece of hash it costs almost nothing for about 50 pieces of dynamite, yummy.


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 13, 2013)

Damm we need to come to your house for lunch......


----------



## hardknox72 (Sep 13, 2013)

If you dont want to always eat it and want a more instantanious medicine try glycerin tinctures. I make it for my mother in law and her friends who have rhumatoid arthritis. They love it, just a couple drops under the tongue.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 13, 2013)

Just thought I'd say as no one else mentioned.. but your plant overall looks pretty good, get some more light on it and wait, its got a good while before you should think about chopping... you just made it sound like you thought the plant was done.....and make sure you decarb it


----------



## Jaxsmoke (Apr 23, 2019)

Applepie/vanilla icecream said:


> We never smoked before and are playing around with our own grow. ... my wife has sever upper shoulder pains from a old car accident and we have been hearing about this butter. ... The pain pills don't seem to even touch her pain. Not sure what to do --- what do you guys think--- should it be smoked or eaten? Which do you think would be more effective or stronger? If you turn your buds and leaf trimmings into butter, will that weaken the strength? Thanks guy very much. Hey wow, I never thought of this, but if my wife is planning to get high I might get lucky more often (lol)  P.S. by the way, our first test plant looks like shit weed. It's the sorriest plant we have ever seen. Nothing like what you guys post pics here of...I wasn't going to do it but maybe we might get a prize for the strangest weed plant ever..... so here is a pic...I know I'm far away from helping my wife's pain but we will grown and try again -- wish us luck please.View attachment 2816376 Ever see bud bigger then these - that's what I thought !


Not a bad plant at all... let it keep on getting on, maybe up the light source ; )


----------



## redivider (Apr 23, 2019)

dude - this thread is from 2013.....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

Applepie/vanilla icecream said:


> I just saw what Racerboy71 was talking about the forum on cooking here on this site. I didn't even notice it before. They got all sorts of cool looking treats. Thank you for your boost of confidence on our first grow. We will trim her down but I don't have the heart to pull her out and kill her, my wife won't let me anyway --- she's part of the family now - we'll keep her growing ... Peace...and thanks





redivider said:


> dude - this thread is from 2013.....


rumor is, they're still growing her to this day


----------

